# Need help understanding my chi's health cycle..



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all !
I have a question. My chi baby had her first heat last December 8, 2012. I was expecting her to go into heat June 2013 this year. But she started bleeding today. Is this normal? This is my first chi so I'm at a loss. My poodle follows a strict six month cycle so I'm kinda confused now. Help.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

It can vary ... one of my girls cycles 5 months and 2 weeks every time her daughter cycles every 8 months yet my first chi bitch did have 6 monthly seasons


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

My girl is nearly 4 weeks 'late' this time!!  I think they vary a bit 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Lupita cycles every 7 months. All a bit different.


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh that's a relief. So my lucky probably cycles at 4.5 mos them. Does 
size affect the cycle?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have one female that cycles once every 18 months. One has had 2 cycles in 5 years. And one 4 year old that has never had a cycle. So it really depends on the Chi.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep, it's varies and can be a bit different for each dog. Since this is only her second heat, things could just be a bit irregular since she is still a younger dog. Basically, it's nothing to worry about.


----------

